# Multilingual booklets



## Schnowotski (May 13, 2011)

As we all know, recordings of classical music are usually supplied with a booklet that has texts at least in English, German and French - and sometimes in a fourth language depending on what country the composer and the recording are from. 

I admit that although I regard it as a nice little custom, I usually only feel bad about that when I'm enthusiastic about a nice thick booklet and then realize that only a fraction of it is of any use. And let's face it: the translations are useful only for a few people - why use budget, time and paper for something so impractical. This does not have any nationalistic factors: I would sacrifice Finnish translations as well. 

How does it make you feel? Should I quit smoking? Do you think that the translations are a valuable tradition or a useless relic?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Schnowotski - if it's not already in English then the translation of booklet notes would be useful for more than a few people in the UK - we are hardly the polyglot epicentre of the universe! If it's a vocal work that requires the inclusion of lyrics/libretto then it's nigh on essential unless it's a generic liturgical work where the words could presumably be found on a recording by another composer. 

Yes, you should quit smoking - as should I.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

French is my first language, so I'm cool with it...

Actually, now that I do most of my shopping online, I kind of miss having the booklets. I uaualy make due by googling foir the info - hit and miss.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I find it very useful to have the booklets issued in German, French, and English in addition to the issuing nation if it is different. It certainly increase the value of the recording. We are not all polygots.

Yes, you and everyone should quit smoking. I did not have to as I never started.

Rob

Someone who speaks two languages is bilingual
Someone who speaks three languages is trilingual
Someone who speaks one language is an American


----------



## Schnowotski (May 13, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Hi Schnowotski - if it's not already in English then the translation of booklet notes would be useful for more than a few people in the UK - we are hardly the polyglot epicentre of the universe! If it's a vocal work that requires the inclusion of lyrics/libretto then it's nigh on essential unless it's a generic liturgical work where the words could presumably be found on a recording by another composer.
> 
> Yes, you should quit smoking - as should I.


Actually I would go so far to say that the texts should be only in English - as is with a Schumann 2 CD set that I borrowed from the library today: the space that could have been used for other translations is used for extensive essays about the songs. Of course this is not always the case: I think most of the times - if the translations were to be dropped - the space wouldn't be used for essays but the booklet would just be thinner.

And of course what it comes to actual lyrics or poems: I totally agree that those should be at least in their original language and in English. Any other translation is added value since poetic texts are easier to understand - or I should say "easier to relate to" - if they happen to be in your first language. This doesn't apply to essays, you just have to understand the point, and that is why I don't see any use to have them in many different languages.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

*booklets*

This is something I've been thinking about a lot lately as I co-produced a CD last year and I've got another nearly finished that I'm about to do the cover for.

For the latest, I've decided to keep the text minimal because the more pages the heavier it is, and I don't want a CD that is going to weigh over 100 grams including the envelope! Yes, postage is expensive in France and last year's CD weighed in annoyingly at 108 grams which put it into the 100-250 gram posting category - something that we didn't really think about when planning the bilingual English-French 12 page booklet.

I've also decided that since everyone has internet these days, expanded text that would've been on the CD will be on a webpage with the URL clearly visible on the CD.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Consistency*

There should be documentation - about the performers and the recording, not the composer or the work. The documentation should be in one language - one of the trade languages, Swahili or Farsi.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

If they cut out the translations I doubt they'd feel obligated to extend the liner notes, so it would just lead to a thinner booklet. It ain't nothin'.


----------



## Schnowotski (May 13, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> If they cut out the translations I doubt they'd feel obligated to extend the liner notes, so it would just lead to a thinner booklet. It ain't nothin'.


As I said, I think that too. This is more like a OCD style thing than anything based on a rational thought. Though I am still a little surprised that I'm the only one who thinks like this. The "waste of paper" makes me so depressed that I always think I can't be the only one thinking like this - surely this is so big deal!


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I love the booklets and essays. They have a wealth of information.
I don't mind the other languages. I think it just makes it easier on the label. You produce one booklet for the whole run of CDs.
What I don't like is when they don't have a booklet or it's a very thin one with little information.
I find the booklets more credible than say Wikipedia.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I have a few Japanese remasterings/reissues, with only their language. What's that about?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> I have a few Japanese remasterings/reissues, with only their language. What's that about?


It's called the Japanese market


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The reason for all the translations is because they manufacture the CDs for distribution worldwide. The demand for classical CDs isn't great enough to justify creating a separate release for each market, so they do one for everyone and save money on manufacturing. If they didn't make CDs universal like that, you wouldn't have so many titles to pick from.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I think multilingual booklets are rather a good thing. It is fun to read the same liner notes in different languages - I wish there were more Dutch or Swedish translations too. Also it is a reminder that English is not the only language left in the world - so far.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I think multilingual booklets are rather a good thing. It is fun to read the same liner notes in different languages - I wish there were more Dutch or Swedish translations too. Also it is a reminder that English is not the only language left in the world - so far.


Hallelujah, we always have to settle with other languages .


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Hallelujah, we always have to settle with other languages .


You can probably understand liner notes in German without ever learning it - and vice versa, Germans would understand liner notes in Dutch. I find that fascinating.


----------

